
Show HN: New Speech Recognition Option for Twilio from Voicegain - DrJJ
https://www.voicegain.ai/post/announcing-twilio-twiml-connect-stream-support
======
DrJJ
Speech Recognition with Grammar available for <Connect><Stream> from Voicegain

If you want to use speech recognition with Twilio now there is a new option
apart from the built in <Gather>.

Voicegain has released support for grammar based speech recognition via the
<Connect><Stream> feature of TwiML. You can read the details here:
[https://www.voicegain.ai/post/announcing-twilio-twiml-
connec...](https://www.voicegain.ai/post/announcing-twilio-twiml-connect-
stream-support)

Voicegain ASR accuracy is on par with Amazon Speech-to-Text. The big benefits
to Twilio users are:

1) support for grammars - you can port your old GRXML IVR applications now
easily to Twilio 2) much lower cost compared to <Gather>

The disadvantage is that Voicegain ASR only supports English language at this
moment.

